# Test Run for Personal Chef



## ChefRossy (Oct 21, 2018)

So I tried a test run today on my day off from work to see what my timing would be like for 7-14 entrees. Although I am not too happy with some of the dishes, I had done quite a lot of research on how to cut down on my prep time so I invested in a Breville Sous Chef chop & dice to help me. Quite a lot of the dishes required a lot of dicing (especially onions) and this machine dices, wow, what a time saver. So I wanted to share a quick video of how quick it dices an onion and the dices look great.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Neat. Did you notice uniform cuts or was it kinda "mushing" the food as well as some food processors do?


----------



## ChefRossy (Oct 21, 2018)

I was surprised by how well it diced. The cuts were very uninformed and saved me a lot of time during prep.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

How many onions are you dicing?


----------



## ChefRossy (Oct 21, 2018)

About 8 with 3 zucchini 4 carrots and 2 large potatoes


----------

